# Kung Fury



## harlock0083 (Jun 2, 2015)

Funded on kickstarter and put on youtube for free. Just turn off your brain before watching...

[video=youtube;bS5P_LAqiVg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=50&v=bS5P_LAqiVg[/video]


----------



## Roger (Jun 2, 2015)

Watched a couple days ago, it's hilarious.


----------



## tcmx3 (Jun 2, 2015)

the film that will define a generation...

of laser raptors


----------



## Cashn (Jun 2, 2015)

Doesn't get much more bad ass than that lol.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 2, 2015)

Watched the first 5 min a couple hours ago and had to stop to save some brain cells, went back and just finished. Hilarious


----------



## panda (Jun 2, 2015)

what the hell did i just watch??


----------



## _PixelNinja (Jun 2, 2015)

A love letter to the eighties.


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 2, 2015)

So that happened


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jun 3, 2015)

I was waiting for epic kung-fu fight with Hitler for the whole movie I guess it will be in KungFury 2.


----------



## harlock0083 (Jun 3, 2015)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I was waiting for epic kung-fu fight with Hitler for the whole movie I guess it will be in KungFury 2.



same here, oh well maybe in the sequel.


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 5, 2015)

That does it.....
I am going to get a cobra and find a Kung Fu master who will kick my butt in a lightning storm.


----------



## Haburn (Jun 5, 2015)

Did anyone watch the Hasselhoff music video?

[video=youtube;ZTidn2dBYbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTidn2dBYbY[/video]


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 5, 2015)

I saw the hooked on a feeling one, it was used in a short documentary about speeding in BC

EDIT: kinda embarrassed to admit that


----------



## harlock0083 (Jun 6, 2015)

Haburn said:


> Did anyone watch the Hasselhoff music video?
> 
> [video=youtube;ZTidn2dBYbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTidn2dBYbY[/video]



I did and the song is still stuck in my head.


----------



## Castalia (Jun 6, 2015)

Awesome!:doublethumbsup:


----------

